# Tom Cruise – verlässt Tochter Bella Scientology?



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Tom Cruise – verlässt Tochter Bella Scientology?*

Das dürfte dem Kontroll-Freak Tom Cruise gar nicht schmecken. Das Image seiner Familie steht jetzt mehr denn je auf dem Spiel. Angeblich plant seine älteste Tochter Isabella, kurz Bella, aus dem Dunstkreis von Scientology auszubrechen. Im Dezember feiert sie ihren 18. Geburtstag, dann wird sie eigene Entscheidungen durchsetzen können. 
Bella, die Tom und seine Ex-Frau Nicole Kidman gemeinsam adoptierten, soll sogar Los Angeles und somit auch das Haus ihres Vaters verlassen wollen. Angeblich will sie nach Nashville, Tennessee ziehen, sobald sie volljährig ist. Eine Quelle: „Es scheint, als hätte Bella genug von den strengen Regeln als Mitglied von Scientology. Sie möchte bei Nicole wohnen.“ 
Hinter dem Wunsch der Abnabelung soll aber noch mehr stecken, als nur die Abneigung zur Sekte. Angeblich würden Bella und ihre Stiefmutter Katie Holmes überhaupt nicht gut miteinander klarkommen. Bella telefoniere lieber täglich Stunden mit Nicole und würde sich auch mit ihrem Mann Keith Urban prächtig verstehen. Ein Insider: „Katie machen die Nachrichten nicht glücklich. Für sie ist das wie ein Stich ins Herz. Sie und Tom sind dagegen, dass Bella zu Nicole geht, weil sie dann ihre Scientology-Studien aufgibt, Nicole ist keine Anhängerin der Bewegung.“


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

Ich würd auch lieber bei Frau Kidman wohnen als mit Katie zu Scientology zu gehen


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

Wenigstens einer, der Vernunft hat


----------

